
Proxy Bot for Telegram - null_pointer_tg
This bot keeps database of constantly updating and accessible proxies for Telegram users that fell under government censorship especially Roskomnadzor.
https:&#x2F;&#x2F;t.me&#x2F;showmedewaebot
======
nbabitskiy
It's an awesome guerilla bot, but when Roskomnadzor subscribes to it and bans
every proxy in its feed, that's what you should do (as I did).

I set up VPN for my mom and siblings with cheapest vultr instance and
Outline[0], it took ~10 minutes. The $2.5/mo, 512MB RAM, 1vCPU VPS handles it
with 4% CPU usage, and you can add as many users as you like, while they fit
in 500GB of bandwidth. (Adding a user is three clicks on your side and ~5 on
theirs; Outline has clients for iOS, android, OSX, WIN10 and linux).

This should work with any cloud provider, and some of them don't cap the
bandwidth.

[0] [https://getoutline.org/en/home](https://getoutline.org/en/home)

~~~
null_pointer_tg
Yeah, I'm also using VPN as all my family do, but there are plenty of users
that don't. It's just not superfluous to have this bot I think) Little later
I'm gonna to add some monitoring and a surprise for Roskomnadzor probably ;)

------
alish1361
Hi

